# Want to know what fish will get on with yours?



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Lots of people latley have been asking me various questions about the compatability of freshwater fishes e.g. "what can I put in my planted tank" "are all catfish compatible with each other".
To aviod the continuous stream of questions about what do people think will be a safe adition to their new tanks, here is an old chart I dug up from an old site to illistrate which fish would be completely safe with others, and which species are a diffinate no no. 
Remember that every tank is unique in its own way, and that not every fish of a certain species behaves in excactly the same way:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/fwcompatibility_chart.cfm


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Here's another good website: http://timstropicals.com/Compatibility/CompatibilitySearch.asp .


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks alot its very useful i mean it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Here is another one.

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/nav/freshwater/index.html


----------



## ruhorserider (Jun 10, 2005)

Those are some really cool sites! Thanks.


----------



## Fishystarter (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks, they are really great sites


----------



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Another compatiablity useful site*

Although some people complained about the stocking section of this website, the compatibility portion for the site was pretty informative. You do have to join but it is free.

You can set up your own virtual tank by selecting fish by scientific name, common name, or by seaching species. I found it great for my tank becuase I was able to find a fairly peaceful chiclid for my community tank.

Good luck

http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/joined.html


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

awesome site


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Lydia it is nice to find such a specific list rather than "tetras, loaches, catfish" etc.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ty all those charts have helped my now i no which fish can be put with my fish


----------



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

so if I understand this, I can have gouramis in my tank (platy, tetra, corycat)? I have wanted some for a long time but was told not to.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

lild the dwarf species yes you shouldnt have a problem with them.

all these sites are good starting points but dont count them as "the word". These work a lot more for comunity type fish but a lot less for cichlids and P's.


----------

